# Kindersitz



## f7q (4. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Kindersitz. Leider habe ich kein passendes Thema gefunden. Die Auswahl ist riesig, aber auch irgend wie sehr unübersichtlich.

Wer kann mir seinen Sitz empfehlen?

Randinfos:
- Bis 22kg
- Für die Sattelstütze
- Günstig (nicht die Topausstattung a la Römer für über 100€)

Zur Erklärung, warum auch nur ein günstiger in Frage kommt: Unser Kleiner steht nicht so auf den Kindersitz. Also sind lange Touren damit sowieso nicht drin, dafür haben wir dann den Anhänger. Bei Kurzen Touren ist er auch schon mit dem Laufrad unterwegs. nur wenn es dann mal nicht mehr geht oder eben zu langsam, dann möchten wir ihn einfach mal in den Sitz schnallen und das Laufrad über die Schultern. Bisher perfekt, aber leider mit einem wackeligen, zu kleinen, geliehenen Kindersitz 

Danke


----------



## saturno (4. Oktober 2016)

vergiss das mit der sattelstütze. die ist auf diese zusätzliche belastung/hebelwirkung nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (4. Oktober 2016)

Schau Dir mal den Trailgator an. Ev. auch eine Lösung.


----------



## CrossX (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe nich einen Römer Jockey comfort im Keller liegen,  denn ich los werden möchte,  weil ich auf einen Anhänger gewechselt habe.  Bei Interesse meld dich


----------



## f7q (4. Oktober 2016)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal den Trailgator an. Ev. auch eine Lösung.


Haben wir auch schon im Auge. Aber bei dem bisherigen 10" Laufrad weiß ich nicht ob das schon funktioniert.


----------



## f7q (4. Oktober 2016)

saturno schrieb:


> vergiss das mit der sattelstütze. die ist auf diese zusätzliche belastung/hebelwirkung nicht ausgelegt.


Wirklich?  Für was gibt es dann die Kindersitze, wenn die Fahrräder es nicht aushalten? oder ist deine Aussagen bezogen auf Fullys?


----------



## Linipupini (4. Oktober 2016)

f7q schrieb:


> Wirklich?  Für was gibt es dann die Kindersitze, wenn die Fahrräder es nicht aushalten? oder ist deine Aussagen bezogen auf Fullys?


Nimm einfach gänzlich Abstand von so einer wackligen Konstruktion die auch noch einen hohem Schwerpunkt hat! gerade wenn du da am falschen Punkt sparen willst, scheinbar ist Sicherheit nichts wert!
Wenn du schon einen Anhänger hast, dann würde ich den nutzen und wenn der kleine auf seinem Laufrad nicht mehr kann oder keine Lust mehr hat, einfach das Laufrad hinten an den Anhänger binden. und alle sind froh und vor allem sicher unterwegs.
Meikel


----------



## f7q (4. Oktober 2016)

und ein Thule Pack 'n Pedal z.B. ? Dann Liegt das gewicht auf der Achse, nicht auf der Sattelstütze. Und max. zul. 25kg reicht auch aus


----------



## Linipupini (4. Oktober 2016)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal den Trailgator an. Ev. auch eine Lösung.


Das dazu!!

https://www.test.de/Kinderraeder-Enttaeuschend-schlecht-1254513-1254574/


----------



## Linipupini (4. Oktober 2016)

f7q schrieb:


> und ein Thule Pack 'n Pedal z.B. ? Dann Liegt das gewicht auf der Achse, nicht auf der Sattelstütze. Und max. zul. 25kg reicht auch aus


Das ist doch ein Gepäckträger kein Kindersitz!


----------



## f7q (4. Oktober 2016)

Also zusammenfassend:

1. Kindersitz an Sattelstange : Hebelwirkung - Gewichtsbelastung für MTB zu groß
2. Fahrradanhänger: Schwer an Steckachse zu montieren - Belastung der Nabe!?
3. Nachläufer: Laut TEST enttäuschend schlecht - Ebenfalls enorme Kraft auf Sattelstütze
4. Kindersitz auf Gepäckträger: An Fully?

Was sagt Ihr zu Option 4? Option 2 wird wohl auch genutzt werden, aber Kinderanhänger ist Sperrig und manchmal einfach nicht empfehlenswert (Trails)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f7q (4. Oktober 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Gepäckträger kein Kindersitz!


Ja da den Sitz drauf


----------



## Linipupini (4. Oktober 2016)

mach wie du meinst!



f7q schrieb:


> 2. Fahrradanhänger: Schwer an Steckachse zu montieren - Belastung der Nabe!?


da gibt es Steckachsen für.


----------



## f7q (4. Oktober 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> mach wie du meinst!.



Ja sowieso, aber ich beachte natürlich eure Meinungen... und wenn Kindersitze an der Sattelstütze eben wackelige Konstruktionen mit einem hohen Schwerpunkt sind, dann sag ich da nichts dagegen. Haben am aktuellen Übergangsrad einen geliehenen Kindersitz an der Sattelstütze, was echt nicht empfehlenswert ist. Deswegen meine Frage, ob sich das mit einem Gepäckträger ändern würde. Vermutlich schon. Nur ob es brauchbare Träger für Fullys gibt, wäre da die nächste Frage


----------



## f7q (4. Oktober 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> da gibt es Steckachsen für.



Auch gerade gefunden. Werde ich mir wohl zulegen. Eben für die Touren, die mit Anhänger möglich sind.


----------



## Linipupini (4. Oktober 2016)

f7q schrieb:


> Auch gerade gefunden. Werde ich mir wohl zulegen. Eben für die Touren, die mit Anhänger möglich sind.


Wenn man die kleinsten mit hat, muss man halt einfach mal nicht so anspruchsvolle Strecken fahren. Ist auch besser für die kurzen.
Kinder werden größer und dann kann man es auch mal wieder krachen lassen.


----------



## CrossX (4. Oktober 2016)

Die einzig wirklich gescheite Methode,  um ein Kind im leichten Gelände zu transportieren,  ist ein gefederter Anhänger.  Ich habe den Thule Cougar 1. Meine Tochter liebt das Teil und kommt sehr gerne mit auf Tour.  
Kindersitz im Gelände finde ich ein Nogo.  Die sind für gemütliche Touren um den Stausee ok,  aber mehr auch nicht.  
Steckachse und Anhänger sind übrigens kein Problem,  von Thule gibt es für alle Systeme einen Adapter.  Natürlich zum bekannten "Thule-Schnäppchenpreis"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f7q (4. Oktober 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Wenn man die kleinsten mit hat, muss man halt einfach mal nicht so anspruchsvolle Strecken fahren. Ist auch besser für die kurzen.
> Kinder werden größer und dann kann man es auch mal wieder krachen lassen.



Natürlich nicht. Aber bei uns gibt's leider nur schotterpisten. keine Radwege Weit und Breit. Wenn wir radwegtour machen, dann muss erstmal alles ins Auto passen - da ist dann der Anhänger oft zu sperrig.



CrossX schrieb:


> Die einzig wirklich gescheite Methode,  um ein Kind im leichten Gelände zu transportieren,  ist ein gefederter Anhänger.  Ich habe den Thule Cougar 1. Meine Tochter liebt das Teil und kommt sehr gerne mit auf Tour.
> Kindersitz im Gelände finde ich ein Nogo.  Die sind für gemütliche Touren um den Stausee ok,  aber mehr auch nicht.
> Steckachse und Anhänger sind übrigens kein Problem,  von Thule gibt es für alle Systeme einen Adapter.  Natürlich zum bekannten "Thule-Schnäppchenpreis"



Ja den Adapter werde ich mir zulegen! Leider haben wir einen ungefederten Anhänger. Aber haben damit noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Haben Ihn auch immer zum Wandern mit. Zwar nicht das Non plus Ultra, aber er tut seinen Dienst


----------



## f7q (4. Oktober 2016)

Also, nur um den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Wir unternehmen natürlich keine Anspruchsvollen touren, da wäre meine Frau ebenfalls überfordert! Wir möchten eben mehrere Möglichkeiten haben, sprich Anhänger und Kindersitz. Dann können wir die Ausrüstung dem Untergrund angepasst verwenden. Anhänger für länger touren, und wenn platz dafür ist. Kindersitz für die kleine Hausrunde auf Feldwegen mit wenigen kurzen Abschnitten über unbefestigten Feldweg mit Spurrinnen.

Also für den Anhänger den Adapter und für den sitz den Gepäckträger? hat jemand damit Erfahrung? Fully + Gepäckträger + Kindersitz


----------



## track94 (4. Oktober 2016)

Solche Fragen darf man nicht in einem Forum stellen ..
gebrauchten gut getesteten Kindersitz kaufen und wenn kein geeignetes Fahrrad vorhanden ein gebrauchtes. Mtb dazu wenn das eigene nicht geeignet ist .

Hoher Schwerpunkt kommt immer von den Eltern die ihren Kindern einen Fahrradkorb an das Rad machen wo dann zwölf Tonnen Tornister nebst seitl.angehängter Sporttasche darin befördert wird 

Ich fahre jetzt zwei Jahre tägl. Mit Kind im Kindersitz und vollgepackten Taschen am Lowrider plus zusätzlicher Followme - Kupplung und mein Rad ist noch nie mit Kind umgekippt


----------



## f7q (4. Oktober 2016)

Wow, na das ist dann mal ein Gespann


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Oktober 2016)

Noch nicht, du musst ja auch nicht schuld sein....


----------



## Linipupini (4. Oktober 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Noch nicht, du musst ja auch nicht schuld sein....



Bravo, aber da denke ja die wenigsten dran!



f7q schrieb:


> Wow, na das ist dann mal ein Gespann


Es gibt schöneres, auch damit kann man kein leichtes Gelände fahren und in der Stadt, na ja!


----------



## track94 (4. Oktober 2016)

Es ging hier ja nicht um Unfallstatistiken sondern nur um einen Kindersitz 


Um unverschuldete Fahrradunfälle zu vermeiden empfehle ich immer die Kinder in einem SUV zu transportieren 
Das hilft dem Themenstarter jetzt aber nicht weiter  

Das gezeigte Ensembles sollte nur verdeutlichen das ein etwas geübter Radfahrer den hohen Schwerpunkt durchaus händeln kann ....es ist nicht fürs Gelände geeignet .


----------



## nikolauzi (4. Oktober 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Das dazu!!
> 
> https://www.test.de/Kinderraeder-Enttaeuschend-schlecht-1254513-1254574/


Deshalb auch denTrailgator und nicht den Tchibo Fahre damit auch Treppen, da kann aber der Gepäckträger in die Quere kommen Wenn man sich einmal dran gewöhnt hat, läuft's aber gut. Allerdings ist für lange Strecken nur der Hänger erste Wahl. Ach, 10 Zoll wird wohl eng... Es wird Zeit für ein größeres Rad!


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Oktober 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> Es ging hier ja nicht um Unfallstatistiken sondern nur um einen Kindersitz



Stimmt und den Unsinn, wenn ein Hänger vorhanden ist auf einen Kindersitz zu setzen... 
Da unsere Tochter, von 16"er aus schon geschafft hat ihren Helm zum Brechen zu bewegen, mag ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, welche Kräfte bei der Höhe auf ein Kind wirken können...


----------



## Linipupini (4. Oktober 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> Um unverschuldete Fahrradunfälle zu vermeiden empfehle ich immer die Kinder in einem SUV zu transportieren
> Das hilft dem Themenstarter jetzt aber nicht weiter


Er hat ja schon genug Anregungen bekommen, war auch in meinen Augen viel Mist dabei. Aber jeder so wie er will.
Ich klinke mich hier mal aus, scheinbar will man verschiedene Standpunkte von verschiedenen Usern nicht akzeptieren.
Meikel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f7q (4. Oktober 2016)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Deshalb auch denTrailgator und nicht den Tchibo Fahre damit auch Treppen, da kann aber der Gepäckträger in die Quere kommen Wenn man sich einmal dran gewöhnt hat, läuft's aber gut. Allerdings ist für lange Strecken nur der Hänger erste Wahl. Ach, 10 Zoll wird wohl eng... Es wird Zeit für ein größeres Rad!


Das 10" Laufrad ist noch auf der niedrigsten Sattelhöhe, leider. Aber das erste Rad mit Pedalen wird auch custom aufgebaut werden. Von daher kann ichs natürlich kaum erwarten...

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## f7q (4. Oktober 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> Es ging hier ja nicht um Unfallstatistiken sondern nur um einen Kindersitz
> 
> 
> Um unverschuldete Fahrradunfälle zu vermeiden empfehle ich immer die Kinder in einem SUV zu transportieren
> ...


Danke. Natürlich wird vorzugsweise Hänger verwendet, aber wenn es Mal nicht möglich ist, möchten wir nicht verzichten an die Frische Luft zu kommen und wollen dann trotzdem mit den Rädern eine kleine Runde drehen. Eben Flexibel sein. Und ein Sattelstützensitz ist ja schon fast raus... Es wippt, es geht aufs Material. Ja schon verstanden...
Aber auf den Gepäckträger ist doch ne Alternative. So wurde ich schon vor über 20 Jahren herumkutschiert.... Und ich lebe noch. Also hat sich jemand erfolgreich einen Gepäckträger ans Fully gebaut?

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## s37 (4. Oktober 2016)

f7q schrieb:


> Danke. Natürlich wird vorzugsweise Hänger verwendet, aber wenn es Mal nicht möglich ist, möchten wir nicht verzichten an die Frische Luft zu kommen und wollen dann trotzdem mit den Rädern eine kleine Runde drehen. Eben Flexibel sein. Und ein Sattelstützensitz ist ja schon fast raus... Es wippt, es geht aufs Material. Ja schon verstanden...
> Aber auf den Gepäckträger ist doch ne Alternative. So wurde ich schon vor über 20 Jahren herumkutschiert.... Und ich lebe noch. Also hat sich jemand erfolgreich einen Gepäckträger ans Fully gebaut?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk





Hi,

Thule Pack 'n Pedal Tour Rack hab ich zwar nicht am Fully verbaut, nur am Hardtail, ist aber gemäß Beschreibung auch für selbige geeignet.
Montage easy, sollte definitiv auch am Fully funktionieren...Gewichtsbeschränkung eben nur bis 25kg...

Bzgl. Thule Anhängeradapter für Syntace X12 -> Fahrverhalten fand ich persönlich nicht so toll, deshalb ist der Hänger jetzt nur noch am Hardtail, stünde bei Interesse zum Verkauf. Bitte einfach melden.

Grüße und viel Erfolg,
Simon


----------



## lokalhorst (4. Oktober 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> Solche Fragen darf man nicht in einem Forum stellen ..
> gebrauchten gut getesteten Kindersitz kaufen und wenn kein geeignetes Fahrrad vorhanden ein gebrauchtes. Mtb dazu wenn das eigene nicht geeignet ist .
> 
> Hoher Schwerpunkt kommt immer von den Eltern die ihren Kindern einen Fahrradkorb an das Rad machen wo dann zwölf Tonnen Tornister nebst seitl.angehängter Sporttasche darin befördert wird
> ...


Diese Kombi bin ich auch gefahren! Und es hat funktioniert. Jetzt ist der Kleine in der Follow-me-Tandemkupplung und der Große fährt allein.
Der Vorteil der Follow-me: Der Schwerpunkt ist tiefer und der Hebel ist kleiner-->führt zu mehr Ruhe im Gespann.

Gruß


----------



## f7q (4. Oktober 2016)

s37 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Thule Pack 'n Pedal Tour Rack hab ich zwar nicht am Fully verbaut, nur am Hardtail, ist aber gemäß Beschreibung auch für selbige geeignet.
> Montage easy, sollte definitiv auch am Fully funktionieren...Gewichtsbeschränkung eben nur bis 25kg...
> ...


Perfekt! Also ist der Pack n Pedal schonmal brauchbar. Kindersitze sind bis 22kg. + 2kg Eigengewicht = 24kg ja noch im Rahmen. Wobei das ja der Maximalwert ist. Möchte ein 22kg Kind dann wohl schon auf eigenen Rädern sehen...

Anhängeradapter wird benötigt, aber erstmal Frühjahr abwarten, wenn das neue E-MTB dann vor der Tür steht. Nicht dass es dann wieder eine Sondergröße / Länge hat... man weiß ja nie.


----------



## f7q (4. Oktober 2016)

lokalhorst schrieb:


> Diese Kombi bin ich auch gefahren! Und es hat funktioniert. Jetzt ist der Kleine in der Follow-me-Tandemkupplung und der Große fährt allein.
> Der Vorteil der Follow-me: Der Schwerpunkt ist tiefer und der Hebel ist kleiner-->führt zu mehr Ruhe im Gespann.
> 
> Gruß


Geht follow-me an Steckachse?


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (4. Oktober 2016)

@trailgator
Ich bin von diesem nicht so überzeugt, da die Höhe nicht einstellbar ist(berichtigt mich falls ich falsch liegen sollte), ein kleines 12zoll Rad hängt dann sehr steil, damit auch das 20er noch rein passt.

Wenn der Follow me preislich zu hoch ist enpfehle ich mal den Peruzzo Trail Angel anzuschauen, wenn der richtig montiert ist macht der einiges mit.

@Kindersitz
Wir haben selber einen Hamax(den großen)und sind sehr zufrieden, der ist aber für euch nichts weil der an den Streben des Hinterbaus befestigt/abgestützt wird.

Edit sagt mir gerade das die neuen Modelle alle auch an der Sattelstange befestigt werden, ausser das Modell welches mit Gepäckträgeradapter zu befestigen ist.


----------



## kc85 (4. Oktober 2016)

Bei uns kam das gleiche Gespann wie bei track94 zum Einsatz. Der Sitz war ein recht preiswerter von ZEG.







Das Handling war absolut unproblematisch. Keine Stürze oder Umkipper.

Zur Not schafft man halt ein billiges Gebraucht-MTB als Zuggaul an.

kc85


----------



## f7q (5. Oktober 2016)

Also als Zuggaul haben wir derzeit ein altes Stahl-Fully. Da ist das Problem dass der Kindersitz an der sattelstütze hängt, da unten ja der Dämpfer sitzt. ... Nicht so zu empfehlen.
Nächstes Jahr kommt dann das E-Fully. und das will natürlich bewegt werden. Also suchen wir eine Lösung dafür. Und da scheint mir die Kombi Thule Pack 'n Pedal und ein Sitz für den Gepäckträger am besten. Natürlich kläre ich zuvor mit dem Hersteller ob das alles so funktioniert. Und das Gesamtgewicht wird natürlich beachtet... Haben auch nur einen kleinen Biker, also müssen wir nicht sitz mit Follow-Me kombinieren.




Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> @trailgator
> 
> Wenn der Follow me preislich zu hoch ist enpfehle ich mal den Peruzzo Trail Angel anzuschauen, wenn der richtig montiert ist macht der einiges mit.
> 
> ...



Danke, den Peruzzo Trail Angel werde ich mir mal genauer ansehen. Und bezüglich des Sitzes werde ich mich dann nochmal umsehen, wenn der Gepäckträger montiert ist.

Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, dass ich nicht in einen neuen Sitz für die Sattelstütze investiere, sondern einen Gepäckträger benötige. Denke ist:
- komfortabler für den Kleinen
- der Schwerpunkt sitzt tiefer als knapp unter dem Sattel montiert
- Material des Großen wird geschont

Dazu noch der Steckachsenadapter für den Hänger. Dann bin ich ausgestattet 

Und wenn der Sitz zu klein wird, wird auf Follow-Me oder eben Peruzzo Trail Angel umgestiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, 
den Thule Gepäckträger würde ich nicht als Grundgestell für einen Kindersitz missbrauchen. 
An dem Gepäckträger sind viele Teile aus Kunststoff und halten die hohe Belastung und Schwerpunkt nicht aus. 
Der Gepäckträger ist auf unserer ersten Tour (Stoneman Miriquidi 165km) fast auseinander gefallen... mit normalen Seitentaschen. 




...es haben sich alle Schrauben gelöst, teilweise verloren, der Träger ist nach unten gewandert/gerutscht (habe ich dann mit Kabelbindern verhindert)




...mit vielen neuen Schrauben, Kleber, Panzertape und Kabelbindern hält das Teil einigermaßen, aber nur mit max. 15 kg insgesamt...meist weniger. 
Nicht empfehlenswert für Kinderttansport!


----------



## f7q (5. Oktober 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> den Thule Gepäckträger würde ich nicht als Grundgestell für einen Kindersitz missbrauchen.
> An dem Gepäckträger sind viele aus Kunststoff und halten die hohe Belastung und Schwerpunkt nicht aus.
> Der Gepäckträger ist auf unserer ersten Tour (Stoneman Miriquidi 165km) fast auseinander gefallen... mit normalen Seitentaschen.
> ...



 schade.... dann wohl weiter suchen... Wieso geben sie dann 25kg an? wobei sie angeben, seitlich 18kg belastbar.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Oktober 2016)

f7q schrieb:


> schade.... dann wohl weiter suchen... Wieso geben sie dann 25kg an? wobei sie angeben, seitlich 18kg belastbar.


Auf Asphaltradwegen wird das mit dem zulässigen Gewicht schon passen...aber da braucht man kein Fully und kann an einem Hardtail einen stabilen Gepäckträger montieren. 
Für's Gelände und Fully geht der
 Thule nur stark modifiziert.  ...hält jetzt unsere Touren aus, aber ein Kind würde ich nicht draufsetzen. 

Also die Geländetouren einschränken solange bis das Kind selber mitfährt oder einen gefederten Einachser kaufen...ist aber sehr teuer...allerdings auch gut.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/14094051


----------



## f7q (5. Oktober 2016)

Ja haben einen ungefederten Einachser. Wir fahren mit dem kleinen natürlich keine Geländetouren, weder im Anhänger, noch auf dem Sitz. Nur eben Schotterpisten. Und möchten unsere Kaufentscheidung für E-MTB nicht abhängig vom Kleinen machen, der ja nur 1/3 der Touren mit macht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Oktober 2016)

Schotter ist doch schon Gelände   
...festgefahrener Splitt geht noch als Onroad durch. 

Warum brauchst du ein E-bike?...für den Hänger im Bergigen?
...da macht es den anderen  Mitfahrern keinen Spaß mehr.   ...zumindest nicht lange. 
Oder bekommt deine Frau auch ein E-bike? 
Wenn ja, käme bei mir nur ein guter Hänger dran...ohne das Kinderrad.


----------



## CrossX (5. Oktober 2016)

Ein Kinderanhänger kompensiert die Mehrleistung am Berg bei uns perfekt.  Sonst fahre ich meiner Frau am Berg immer weg,  mit Anhänger sind wir nahezu gleich schnell.  
Obwohl man mit Hänger und 1x11 an manchen Anstiegen schon ganz schön ins Schwitzen kommt.  Aber ist super Training.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (5. Oktober 2016)

Also erstmal müsst ihr zwischen Sitzrohr und Sattelstütze/Sattelrohr unterscheiden. An ersterem ist es kein Problem, allerdings wäre mal ein Bild von deinem Rad sehr sinnvoll. Von dem Thule Träger würde ich dir auch abraten, Alternativen fürs Fully wirds nicht wirklich geben. Ich habe den Thule CX1 mit der EZ Hitch Kupplung, die habe ich auch an meinem Enduro befestigt. Ohne Spezialsteckachse. Wenn du den Anhänger etwas Dämpfen willst, nimm einfach breitere Reifen, da gibts ne riesen Auswahl wenn man etwas sucht.


----------



## f7q (5. Oktober 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Schotter ist doch schon Gelände
> ...festgefahrener Splitt geht noch als Onroad durch.
> 
> Warum brauchst du ein E-bike?...für den Hänger im Bergigen?
> ...



die Frau bekommt das E-Bike um bei mir mit halten zu können. Dann darf sie aber auch Packesel spielen.



CrossX schrieb:


> Ein Kinderanhänger kompensiert die Mehrleistung am Berg bei uns perfekt.  Sonst fahre ich meiner Frau am Berg immer weg,  mit Anhänger sind wir nahezu gleich schnell.
> Obwohl man mit Hänger und 1x11 an manchen Anstiegen schon ganz schön ins Schwitzen kommt.  Aber ist super Training.



Na dann passts ja, ein Hänger ist schon in Besitz.



LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Also erstmal müsst ihr zwischen Sitzrohr und Sattelstütze/Sattelrohr unterscheiden. An ersterem ist es kein Problem, allerdings wäre mal ein Bild von deinem Rad sehr sinnvoll. Von dem Thule Träger würde ich dir auch abraten, Alternativen fürs Fully wirds nicht wirklich geben. Ich habe den Thule CX1 mit der EZ Hitch Kupplung, die habe ich auch an meinem Enduro befestigt. Ohne Spezialsteckachse. Wenn du den Anhänger etwas Dämpfen willst, nimm einfach breitere Reifen, da gibts ne riesen Auswahl wenn man etwas sucht.



das Sitzrohr wäre eine gute Monatge. Bei unserem Jetzigen rad ist es jedoch die Sattelstütze. Das wäre auch der Befestigungspunkt beim E-Fully. Das möchte ich eben vermeiden. Bild könnte ich mal was raussuchen, aber es geht ja um die Neuanschaffung eines E-Fullys mit der Möglichkeit eines Kindersitzes!

Der Thule Träger ist nicht so gut bewertet, da qualitativ nicht sehr hochwertig. Aber sollte sich doch stabilisieren lassen, oder? es gibt wie du schon gesagt hast, nicht wirklich alternativen. Wenn all dies nichts bringt, dann können wir wohl nicht zu dritt biken (zumindest nicht mit Sitz). Wäre schade. Wobei wir bis jetzt mit Kindersitz an der Sattelstütze am Fully schon etliche Km hinter uns haben...


----------



## speedfreak8484 (8. Oktober 2016)

Hallo
Ich hatte mal nen gebrauchten weeride.wird parallel zum oberrohr montiert.kam ca50€,hielt entgegen der Beschreibung vom grossen Baby bis 21kg und wir sind damit auch 3er Treppen gesprungen.
Ride on.


----------



## papaFrosch (10. Oktober 2016)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> @trailgator
> Ich bin von diesem nicht so überzeugt, da die Höhe nicht einstellbar ist(berichtigt mich falls ich falsch liegen sollte), ein kleines 12zoll Rad hängt dann sehr steil, damit auch das 20er noch rein passt.



Hallo! Wir haben auch einen trailgator im Einsatz und sind sehr zufrieden!
Die Höhe muss für jedes Fahrrad eingestellt werden. Das Vorderrad das Kindes sollte (nach meiner Erinnerung) ca. 10 cm über dem Boden schweben. In der Anleitung steht es genau beschrieben.
Anfangs war ich auch sehr skeptisch, da ich auch schon allerhand windschiefe Montagen gesehen hatte, aber bei uns läuft es einwandfrei. Auf Trails habe ich halt im Schleppbetrieb verzichtet, habe aber von Bekannten gehört, dass leichtere Trails gehen würden. Finde halt gut, dass man den Nachwuchs spontan an- und auch abhängen kann, wenn es die Kondition der Kleinen benötigt...


----------



## f7q (10. Oktober 2016)

Na da ist genial. Zu harte Touren sind ja eh nichts für die Kleinen. Aber irgend wie muss man sie ja auf den Geschmack bringen 

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maffe (10. Oktober 2016)

CrossX schrieb:


> Kindersitz im Gelände finde ich ein Nogo.



Kommt sicher auf die Geschwindigkeit an und darauf, wie weit man sich sicher dabei fühlt. Ich bin im Sommer mit meiner Tochter (2 Jahre) mal versehentlich auf einen Trail geraten, Schwierigkeit wohl maximal S1, allerdings war ich mit dem Trekkingrad unterwegs. Bin dann sehr langsam und kontrolliert runter gefahren und es hat letztlich sogar Spaß gemacht. Ohne Kind und mit Geländereifen wäre ich da einiges schneller unterwegs gewesen. Ach ja, und Stabilität war da kein Thema, das Rad hat einen stabilen Stahlrahmen mit 140 (oder waren es 160?) kg zulässigem Gesamtgewicht.


----------



## f7q (11. Oktober 2016)

Ja dann geht das schon 

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------

